
Junkdepot.com - The marketplace for everything else - danielha
http://www.junkdepot.com/
======
danielha
From : <http://www.profy.com/2007/03/16/junkdepot-startup/>

From the article: "Junkdepot is essentially a clean and simple site to get rid
of junk you don't want. As far as selling your items, Junkdepot may even be
superior to eBay because it is easier and it is FREE."

